# كبس الغاز المصاحب للنفط



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 أبريل 2010)

يتكون الغاز الطبيعي من هيدروكاربونات كالميثان والايثان والبروبان والبيوتان0000الخ بنسب مختلفة إضافة المركبات والعناصر الأخرى كالنتروجين وكبريتيد الهيدروجين وثاني أوكسيد الكربون أن وجدت ويشكل الميثان الجزء الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي المسوق للأستهلاك العام .
ويعتبر الغاز رطبا إذا تجاوزت نسبة مساهمة الهيدروكاربونات الثقيلة فيه (البروبان والبيوتان ) حدود (1ليتر لكل 25 م^3)
في أحوال مكمنية يتحول مجمل محتوى المكمن إلى غاز طبيعي يعرف بالغاز الحر أما الغاز المصاحب Asso. gas الذي يتحرر من عملية العزل للنفط الخام , وأخيرا يعتبر الغز الطبيعي من أنظف مصادر الوقود .


----------

